
Show HN: Rocket Validator, automated site-wide HTML validation for large sites - jaimeiniesta
https://rocketvalidator.com
======
jaimeiniesta
Hello, I'm the creator of Rocket Validator - it's a subscription-based
service, but there's a free demo you can try, no signup required.

Some parts of it are open sourced:

[https://github.com/jaimeiniesta/funkspector](https://github.com/jaimeiniesta/funkspector)

[https://github.com/sitevalidator/funchaku](https://github.com/sitevalidator/funchaku)

[https://github.com/sitevalidator/nu-cat](https://github.com/sitevalidator/nu-
cat)

Thanks!

